# In a perfect utopia, how big would you be?



## Pefird (Dec 5, 2010)

If no one would get any kind of ailment or illness. If your weight (nor anything else) would never hinder your mobility. If no one would ever make fun of or discriminate against you for any reason. And so on. If you could gain or lose weight as slowly as you wanted or instantaneously. Would you be bigger or smaller or stay the same? Can you put a number on it?


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Dec 5, 2010)

id definitely be well over 1000 lbs. id want to be as big as possible haha. 
i wish it was a perfect world


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd gain about 100 lb at first, and try to make most of it in my booty and my thighs!


----------



## Tad (Dec 6, 2010)

I dont think Id want to repeal the laws of physics, so of course getting fatter would make getting around harderbut with no health issues, no pain, no trouble finding clothes, perfect social acceptance, etc.. Im not sure, but I suspect at least in the upper three hundreds. Would probably be an issue of start gaining steadily and stop once Id decided Id gone a bit too far (if I ever hit that point).


----------



## imfree (Dec 6, 2010)

Sydney Vicious said:


> I'd gain about 100 lb at first, and try to make most of it in my booty and my thighs!



Me too! As a 400 lb "NoButt", I'd love to fill out another 100 lbs in the hips and lower to be a delightfully shapely 500 lb SSBHM.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Dec 6, 2010)

Pefird said:


> Can you put a number on it?


----------



## fatgirl33 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ever since I was maybe ten years old I've dreamed of getting so big that I can hardly keep my belly off the floor. When I lay on it, it lifts my feet off the ground. It would stick so far out that I cannot even reach the kitchen counter, or into the fridge, so someone would need to hand me my food. 

Without dwelling on the other, less, um, attractive physical limitations, I relished the thought that my blubber would be so massive that I wouldn't be able to reach around my enormous gut. Thus I would need assistance in ...well... pleasuring myself... (too much info?)

It's still a vivid fantasy of mine - I thought I would grow out of it, but even as I get closer and closer to 40, it's still there!

Brenda


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 7, 2010)

Pefird said:


> If no one would get any kind of ailment or illness. If your weight (nor anything else) would never hinder your mobility. If no one would ever make fun of or discriminate against you for any reason. And so on. If you could gain or lose weight as slowly as you wanted or instantaneously. Would you be bigger or smaller or stay the same? Can you put a number on it?



I'd be as big as a hundred Godzillas, rolled into one and the world would be a perfect Utopia because I would make it such. I'd stomp around all over the planet, knocking sense into all the dunderheads who have succeeded in making this lovely planet into heaven for a few and hell for everyone else. 

Then, I'd lay on some lovely beach, enjoying Utopia, eating gigantic bananas, and waiting for my lovely Mrs Ho Ho (who would now be of a similar size.)

Oh - if you want a list of the dunderheads I'd like to knock sense into, just read the papers.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 8, 2010)

I've thought about this before. A lot.
I've always thought 600 would be beautiful on me, my belly would certainly catch most of the extra blubber, but lately seeing 600 pound women on the pay sites and etc, I'm thinking 800 would be a better number for me in "a perfect world" aka fantasy. The whole process of gaining 400+ pounds is the fun part though :blush:


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 8, 2010)

*
All FAs would look like this guy

*


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Dec 8, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


>



you win. you win so hard. be my best friend?


----------



## bigjayne66 (Dec 9, 2010)

about 720 lbs......


----------



## Deacone (Feb 16, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


>



it's over 9000!!!!!


----------



## Tracii (Feb 18, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *
> All FAs would look like this guy
> 
> *



That looks gross ewwww.


----------



## penguin (Feb 18, 2011)

Pefird said:


> If no one would get any kind of ailment or illness. If your weight (nor anything else) would never hinder your mobility. If no one would ever make fun of or discriminate against you for any reason. And so on. If you could gain or lose weight as slowly as you wanted or instantaneously. Would you be bigger or smaller or stay the same? Can you put a number on it?



I would be smaller. I'll never be slender or thin, given how wide my hips and shoulders are, but I'd want to be somewhere in the 80-130kg range. While I'm the size I am, I'll do my best to love myself as I am, but I'd rather not be so heavy.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 18, 2011)

... Hm, never thought about it. I might have to get back to you on this one.


----------



## bbwbelover (Feb 18, 2011)

In a fantasy world where the sky's the limit, 1000+lbs here I come. If I wanted to stay mobile, probably 500lbs.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 18, 2011)

In a perfect utopia I could shapeshift things around a bit!


----------



## Alicia33 (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't think I would change anything I love my body, the way my curves flow. I feel sexy and feminine, wouldn't have it any other way:wubu:


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 23, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *
> All FAs would look like this guy
> 
> *



close.....but I'm thinking more along the lines of:


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 24, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> close.....but I'm thinking more along the lines of:



Rick Rude's Abs woulld close the show .... Of course 20" forearms would be a criteria for hugging our lovely BBW :happy:


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 24, 2011)

Tracii said:


> That looks gross ewwww.



LOL, it looks painful!




I like my body shape but I wouldn't mind looking like her. Malia Michele


----------



## Imp (Feb 24, 2011)

About 6'1".


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 24, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> LOL, it looks painful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is her mother Heather Hunter? lol same genes


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 24, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Is her mother Heather Hunter? lol same genes




No, they are not related. They do look alike a bit.


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 27, 2011)

Alicia33 said:


> I don't think I would change anything I love my body, the way my curves flow. I feel sexy and feminine, wouldn't have it any other way:wubu:



I agree! In the pictures you posted in another thread you have a fantastic shape! Definitely very feminine!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh, difficult question.

Realistically, my life as it stands, I wouldn't change much. I suppose I'd feel less guilty when I let my sweet tooth get the better of me and go through a bag of chocolate in a day, but for the most part, I lack the personal drive to "get big".

However, knowing myself, I am aware that I'm a sort of passive feedee (with active feeder tendencies = P). Put me in the care of the right sort of FFA and the only realistic limit would be argued over by exacting factors of appetite, metabolism, and the aforementioned FFA's sheer bullheaded tenacity. In which case I would probably put quite a bit on my 6' 3" frame.

Incidentally, I've got a story in the works (slowly) with a premise much like that...


----------



## Nice-Girl (Feb 28, 2011)

A bbw pear shape of around 375 lbs.


----------



## docilej (Mar 2, 2011)

6'5", 300lbs...and "all" body parts to scale (...if you know what I mean


----------



## rubenesquehunny (Mar 11, 2011)

oh my! That is something lol


----------



## Alicia33 (Mar 12, 2011)

Even tho I wouldn't change anything, I often wonder what it would be like to gain about 40 pounds and be 320. Just to throw caution to the wind and really enjoy every single bite that packs on my pounds:wubu:


----------



## lostgate (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd probably gain about 100 pounds a day, then keep going until I get to 2000lbs, and then go back to the weight I felt I was most comfortable at.


----------



## fatterisbetter (Mar 15, 2011)

I a perfect utopia with no limits and limitations and the need to work i would love to get a belly so big that it rests on the floor when I sit down. I seriously would love to park my ass on the the couch and eat all day and just grow this massive, all consuming blubber gut! Oh well, it's a fantasy ...


----------



## caveman73 (Mar 19, 2011)

I would defiantly want to feel or enjoy the growth and still get to retire from the military but I wouldnt mind seeing how a 400 pound me would fill out a Navy uniform. More pear shaped than apple shaped though. It would be fun just going nuts and eating as much as I wanted.


----------



## bigirlover (Mar 19, 2011)

Alicia33 said:


> Even tho I wouldn't change anything, I often wonder what it would be like to gain about 40 pounds and be 320. Just to throw caution to the wind and really enjoy every single bite that packs on my pounds:wubu:



So, what's stopping you?! It'd be a real treat for us to follow your journey!


----------



## olly5764 (Apr 7, 2011)

why work in pounds? I'd be about 20 tons


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 8, 2011)

In a utopian world, my weight would not matter, so I'd just go with the flow. What ever I ended up weighing, so be it.


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 9, 2011)

Alicia33 said:


> Even tho I wouldn't change anything, I often wonder what it would be like to gain about 40 pounds and be 320. Just to throw caution to the wind and really enjoy every single bite that packs on my pounds:wubu:



*G*o for it.....


----------



## Bigjoedo (Apr 16, 2011)

I am 72" tall 6' so I always wanted a 72 inch waist so what ever weight that is. I made it to 60 inch waist once, in the early 90s


----------



## Tad (Apr 18, 2011)

I re-thought my earlier reply. I think in a true utopia I'd never had become as obsessed with fatness, because my preferences that way would never have been considered odd. So I'd probably have drifted up to some comfortably plump point and then made an effort to hold there because it was getting a little impractical, but as to particular numbers.....in a utopia I'd never much have paid attention to them


----------



## jporourke1 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'd like to shoot for 600 pounds. I'm about 5-4 inches tall and weigh about 175. From 600, I'd rapidly gain to an unknown weight.


----------



## Ravens-son (May 4, 2011)

Off the top of my head I'd love to get up to 500 or 600 pounds with a huuuuuuuge round belly. But I doubt I'd stop there. Once I got used to being that size and enjoying all the padding (just the thought of sitting there, 'swaddled' in so much fat, is at once erotic and comforting) I'd want to get bigger, and bigger, and then bigger more.

If I met an FFA who wanted to push me I'd go at a pace we agree on, and if not I'd just go as fast as my indulgences allow. Ultimately I'd hit a multi-ton weight, all things being equal.


----------



## Stuffingkit (May 17, 2011)

I feel so empowered saying this! In a perfect utopia, I would go for immobility!


----------



## Reads4Work (May 18, 2011)

The heaviest I've been was about 245 or so. At 5'10" I felt great, but health concerns have got me down to about 210 right now. If my health wasn't an issue, I'd say close to 300. I've got more of an athletic build, so I picture myself looking more like an offensive lineman at that weight, albeit a shorter version.


----------



## MissAshley (May 18, 2011)

My current size.


----------



## Deacone (May 18, 2011)

I'm sorry. But this joke has to be said.

In a perfect utopia, I would be as big as a planet...

Therefore when I sit on my boyfriend it'll be like the whole world crashing down on him.

lolololol. :>
*
Seriously though* In a perfect utopia. If mobility wasn't an issue. I would love to be twice the size i am now. I love being so squishy and round and soft


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 18, 2011)

I'd be about 180. Big enough to have a little bit of a belly, but small enough to do all the outdoors stuff I like, including hiking, without chafing between my thighs.


----------



## jporourke1 (May 19, 2011)

Deacone said:


> I'm sorry. But this joke has to be said.
> 
> In a perfect utopia, I would be as big as a planet...
> 
> ...



I'd like to be in a hot bath with an ssbbw and feel all that great sensual fat under the hot water.


----------



## Mystic Rain (May 20, 2011)

Wow... I'd know then I wouldn't feel so bad about packing on some pounds. Maybe I'd be 400ish? I'm not quite sure, but I do know I'd gain a good amount.


----------



## Roy C. (May 22, 2011)

Perfect utopia would not have gravity causing my belly to be dropping... wider and rounder the better.....


----------



## geekybibabe (May 23, 2011)

I've had a fantasy since I was a teenager about being able to change the size of my body instantaneously, and having complete control over its shape and composition.

I would love to be able to "try on" an enormous jiggly round belly, a tiny little waist with a huge bottom half, etc.

It would be amazing to be able to gain a hundred pounds in one ecstatic night with an enthusiastic lover -- and to return to the office in the morning no one the wiser.

My highest weight has been around 350, but I'm more comfortable weighing a bit less. When I was at my top weight, I loved it sensually, and I suppose that in an ideal world where it didn't impact other areas of my life negatively, I would happily weigh at least 400 pounds, maybe more, who knows?


----------



## BigFA (May 23, 2011)

Now that I have reached 300 lbs. by slowly and steadily gaining 130 lbs; another 100 lbs. would be awsome. I have found myself more and more turned-on by my own weight gain as well as watching others grow fat as well. If I could weight 400 lbs, with no health, clothing, or mobility issues I think that would be a really a wonderful way to live.


----------



## Van (Jun 6, 2011)

I would be big as the universe.


----------



## Pefird (Jun 8, 2011)

Van said:


> I would be big as the universe.



sounds selfish.. How 'bout some room for the rest of us?!


----------



## fanedfox (Jun 14, 2011)

What a great fantasy! I would gain around fifty pounds, see how much fun that would be, eat all I want and anything I want. See how big my belly and butt get. If I really liked it I would gain another fifty or so, get to three hundred and assess my situation again, then...

Ned Fox

Obesity, the new fashion frontier!


----------



## fat hiker (Jun 14, 2011)

Somewhere in the 400s I expect (and, in utopia, more like 6'3" than 5'10") and broad and fat and strong, like a well-padded football player or heavyweight Scottish games athlete. Perhaps with butt and gut like this guy 
http://footballbiggins.com/gallery/albums/cutters2/IMG_7008.JPG
but bigger arms, at least the size of this guy's
http://footballbiggins.com/gallery/albums/cutters2/IMG_7168.JPG
though I wouldn't play football I might go out for the Heavyweight events in the various Scottish Highland Games:
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_BfflSH3V_ck/S1xClPaA3lI/AAAAAAAADAA/tS0lfog1oMA/s400/Kilt+Chunk.jpg
Or I might just get too big for that too!


I do find 400 pounds just has a nice ring about it, though in utopia I might also try for a lot more than that too. 1000 pounds also has a nice, round ring....


----------



## joey86 (Jun 20, 2011)

As i find immobility hugly sexy, I would want my girl to be huge!... over a 1000lbs  so sexy.

So fat and heavy my gorgous princess would need a crane and truck to move... so hot .


----------



## joey86 (Jul 24, 2012)

... and a year later I still feel the same way hehehehehe


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 24, 2012)

Lately I find my thoughts run more to the 500s - especially since the criteria given up front were that our utopian sozie would not affect our mobility!


----------



## livelovelaughsmile (Jul 25, 2012)

Zandoz said:


> In a utopian world, my weight would not matter, so I'd just go with the flow. What ever I ended up weighing, so be it.



Same  I definitly would just want to eat and enjoy life.


----------



## Marlayna (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd want to be just a little big. At 5' 2", 140 pounds would suit me just fine.
In a perfect world, I could eat as much of anything that I want, and not go over that weight.
I miss having all the energy I used to have when I was smaller than I am now.


----------



## kendall (Jul 27, 2012)

you woudn't mind? thats that ultimate hot toned latin sex goddess under 150lbs. i'd just about kill for one like her and another 2 or 3 times as fat.
there are not just thin fashion models and bbws/ ssbbws there are women like her around 20 lbs more than thin fashion models who were the most desired women previous to the wave of anorexic paris gay boyish models in the late 20th century. the only reason why most acresses were thinner is that they reflected the idea of the girl next door who is attainable. this woman is the stuff of men's magazines and comic strips from 100 years ago. before fat was more than a fetish women like this were called voluptuus and very rare unless you lived in latin america and even then most women were either too poor to eat well or pudgy and frumpy from cheap sugary lardy poverty food. wow....
:batting::smitten::wubu::doh:


----------



## redrobyn (Oct 25, 2012)

depends for me. sometimes i would like to be smaller, sometimes i wonder what it would be like to actually get to 600-800 even 1200-1600 pounds. i'm a big girl and i love my size but to be able to fluctuate weights instantly and magically would be really cool. i'd go down as well as up but never stay the same weight.


----------



## JASmith (Oct 25, 2012)

Honestly, I'd like to be a normal(to the numbers) weight, with a huge stomach capacity. Like I could hold 20 pounds of food, or something like that.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Oct 25, 2012)

1000lbs or so...


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 25, 2012)

redrobyn said:


> depends for me. sometimes i would like to be smaller, sometimes i wonder what it would be like to actually get to 600-800 even 1200-1600 pounds. i'm a big girl and i love my size but to be able to fluctuate weights instantly and magically would be really cool. i'd go down as well as up but never stay the same weight.



You know, the ability to readily change weight might be the most utopian thing of all... Those days I feel like a hike in the woods, I'd get down to 'bear' sized, other days, much bigger...


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 26, 2012)

Bigger than Jesus now.

(The Caulfields --_ Devil's Diary_ (from their 1995 album _Whirligig_) )


----------



## runningsoft (Nov 4, 2012)

I agree with geekybibabe, I too have had a long-standing fantasy of controlled rapid weight gain in all the right places, but with ample clothes-bursts and an enthusiastic companion to experience the same. 



geekybibabe said:


> I've had a fantasy since I was a teenager about being able to change the size of my body instantaneously, and having complete control over its shape and composition.
> 
> I would love to be able to "try on" an enormous jiggly round belly, a tiny little waist with a huge bottom half, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 5, 2012)

My ideal isn't to gain more, but to lose. I want to get down to about 185-200


----------



## LordSheogorath (Jan 11, 2013)

In a perfect Utopia I think I would stay around my size now... BUT!

I would definitely wanna be like Gray Fox from MGS, I.E. Frank Jaeger.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 11, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> My ideal isn't to gain more, but to lose. I want to get down to about 185-200


Yeah, that sounds good to me too.


----------



## The Fat Man (Jan 14, 2013)

In a world with no illness or whatnot yada yada... I'm around three hundred now, I could realistically see myself at four hundred if I was in a committed relationship with someone who appreciated my body and loved me not in spite of my size but counted it as a perk.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 16, 2013)

In all reality, a few years ago before I started having health issues I was over 265 lbs., my heaviest weight to date. I figure the way I was eating and gaining I could easily have gone over 300 lbs without a lot of effort or trouble. Maybe I could have even gotten up to 325 or 350 even, though I suspect I would not have been very comfortable or healthy at that weight. 

So I've lost and gained and fluctuated over the years. I'm holding steady at around 200 lbs right now. Still, sometimes I can't help but wonder what it would be like if I had continued to gain past where I was, beyond 300 to maybe 400, or 450, or 500 lbs. What would it feel like, how would I look? 

Those will have to remain unanswered questions as I have no intention of ever getting that heavy again. Still, it's fun to think about.


----------



## Miskatonic (Jan 17, 2013)

Honestly I want to be smaller. It's a bit weird wanting to have a woman who gains while I'm obsessed with getting smaller and "in shape". I just think I, personally, would look better at a smaller weight.

I want to get to around 160. 180 with muscle.


----------



## vampirekitten (Jan 18, 2013)

to me the possibility of having no restrictions to my gain and getting as big as I want is alittle overwhelmingly wonderful! :wubu:I would love to see just how big my belly could stretch and hang.. :bow:


----------



## Oona (Jan 18, 2013)

I like the weight I am, I just wish it was distributed a little differently. 

Maybe 300 with more of a butt


----------



## melinda333 (Jan 19, 2013)

Oona said:


> I like the weight I am, I just wish it was distributed a little differently.
> 
> Maybe 300 with more of a butt



Me too. Pounds don't mean much to me. Gimme some of that imaginary butt, will ya.  Hmm, this sounded dirty, I don't mean it this way!


----------



## upto236 (Feb 26, 2013)

Back a while I set my goal to be the number I use as my moniker. Now it's about 17 pounds in my rearview mirror, and I love how big my belly has gotten, and I frequently contemplate the next phase. I think it would be fun to add another 60lbs, and see how that feels.


----------



## fat hiker (Feb 26, 2013)

Another 60 would put you nicely over 300, eh?


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 24, 2013)

caveman73 said:


> I would defiantly want to feel or enjoy the growth and still get to retire from the military but I wouldnt mind seeing how a 400 pound me would fill out a Navy uniform. More pear shaped than apple shaped though. It would be fun just going nuts and eating as much as I wanted.


 
Not a Navy uniform, but still well filled out: http://i31.tinypic.com/24evmf4.jpg

Apparently he's losing weight, after huge gains following a nasty training accident that messed up his back. Still, a nice visual...


----------



## Blockierer (Jul 28, 2013)

Pefird said:


> If no one would get any kind of ailment or illness. If your weight (nor anything else) would never hinder your mobility. If no one would ever make fun of or discriminate against you for any reason. And so on. If you could gain or lose weight as slowly as you wanted or instantaneously. Would you be bigger or smaller or stay the same? Can you put a number on it?


Under this conditions I'd love to double my weight, currently I'm 95kg (210lbs).
I found the attached pic online and I'd love to get the same body shape. Although, I'm 100% straight, I think this man is sexy as hell.:wubu: Is there any lady who could resist?  He's my ideal. That's what I want to look like. 

Ooops, only a dream?!


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 28, 2013)

200lbs. Same shape as I have now.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jul 29, 2013)

I honestly never thought I would be as big as I am now (a little more than 400 lbs), but now that I am this size, I keep thinking to myself, "500 seems like a nice goal, doesn't it?" 

I don't think I could hack it, though. But 450 is a possibility/// 

Brenda


----------



## pinuplola (Aug 1, 2013)

500lbs:wubu:


----------



## fat hiker (Aug 2, 2013)

Blockierer said:


> Under this conditions I'd love to double my weight, currently I'm 95kg (210lbs).
> I found the attached pic online and I'd love to get the same body shape. Although, I'm 100% straight, I think this man is sexy as hell.:wubu: Is there any lady who could resist?  He's my ideal. That's what I want to look like.
> 
> Ooops, only a dream?!



He has quite the great shape, eh what? Love the legs that seem quite capable of hauling that gut around!


----------



## skreenname (Aug 15, 2013)

geekybibabe said:


> I've had a fantasy since I was a teenager about being able to change the size of my body instantaneously, and having complete control over its shape and composition.
> 
> I would love to be able to "try on" an enormous jiggly round belly, a tiny little waist with a huge bottom half, etc.
> 
> ...



This exactly.
I used to have a very similar fantasy, although since I'm male I'd imagine I was female with complete control over weight and distribution.

So hot


----------



## geekgamer01 (Aug 15, 2013)

Weight wise...about the same I am now. I'd just prefer to be proportioned differently. Like a tad taller and more evenly distributed. However, the idea of "trying"on a different size and shape is pretty exciting lol. Your body would be limited only by your imagination.


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 15, 2013)

I like my size! But I would be happy being any size be it bigger or even smaller. Guess I am just happy being me.


----------



## Axof (Aug 18, 2013)

If life is so simple I would like to be around 360, with most of it carrying in front of me in a huge belly. But in real life I will probably settle for 200 pounds, which is about 20 less than now. Less erotic but more practical.


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 18, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> I like my size! But I would be happy being any size be it bigger or even smaller. Guess I am just happy being me.



What a great way to live! Good for you!


----------



## Barrett (Nov 13, 2020)

Axof said:


> If life is so simple I would like to be around 360, with most of it carrying in front of me in a huge belly.



I am living that life right now, just a little heavier.

I kinda want to find out what 450-ish feels like. If life _were_ a utopia, I would already be there. 
I'm hovering in the 370s only because I've been restraining myself.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Nov 14, 2020)

I will stay in my 350 but at 6'4" tall. Big as WWE's The Big Show or Mark Henry!


----------



## Shotha (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm not interested in weight but size. So, I would want to go for my childhood ambition of having the place in the Guinness Book of Records for biggest belly on record. I'd be happy with 150".


----------



## Lear (Nov 14, 2020)

I'd go 500-600 pounds probably assuming I'm still a solo gainer. 
If we're talking perfect conditions and I had people to help me I'd be happy going for 1000.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 15, 2020)

I honestly would like to lose a little and get back to 350 or so. The hubby loves me at over 400, so I imagine that's where I'll be for a while and I do love it right now, but I don't see it lasting long-term. I didn't imagine this a year ago, so no telling what will happen from here. Things change when your in love lol


----------



## Billl (Nov 15, 2020)

I would want to be around 400 lbs with a big belly.


----------



## DWilliams1 (Nov 15, 2020)

Personally, I'm all about the journey. Love exploring new foods, eating till heart's content, and the look/feeling of the new weight as it continues to pile on. Not only is it very exciting...but I feel like I was meant to be a fat man. I'd like to keep riding this wave for awhile and see how I feel as I go...as long as I'm healthy I'm good! Not really about a specific number or size...just enjoying myself. When I was mutually gaining with my ex girlfriend, we both were of the same mindset, and no pressure. Doing it with someone was the best though...and just going with the flow together...especially cooking for one another, the mutual over-indulgence, and watching each other really pack it on is out of this world amazing.


----------



## upto236 (Dec 7, 2020)

fat hiker said:


> Another 60 would put you nicely over 300, eh?


I’m 284 this morning; sprinting for 300 by year’s end.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Dec 7, 2020)

I'd be 185 lbs of twisted steel and sex appeal!


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 7, 2020)

I liked being 140/150 lbs. If I could try out different weights and not have them be permanent though I'd love to try bigger sizes. Like, if I could see/feel how 250 was on me, or whatever. Unfortunately, my body clings to fat like a greedy child and if I gain weight it stays there.


----------



## penguin (Dec 7, 2020)

Probably the size I was at 21. That would’ve been around 130kgs.


----------



## jakemcduck (Dec 7, 2020)

If it's Utopia, then big enough so I can stand in a doorway and my butt is against one side of the doorjamb and my belly is against the other side.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 8, 2020)

I suppose that this post "sort of" belongs here. I went to see my doctor today for my three-monthly review. A nurse took all of the routine measurements such as blood pressure, oxygen level and weight. The scales showed that I was a little over 161 kg (or 355 lb or well over 25 stone). Then the doctor came to talk about my health and medication. Finally, he said, "And next time I see you, we'll start to deal with your weight, because you _have_ grown rather a lot." I thought, "Bring it on!" If this is Utopia, then I'm going to carry on growing.


----------



## Barrett (Dec 8, 2020)

jakemcduck said:


> If it's Utopia, then big enough so I can stand in a doorway and my butt is against one side of the doorjamb and my belly is against the other side.


I have that issue now, getting into (and out of) the shower stall in the morning; I have to gently squeeze through so that my body, front and back, scraping both sides of the opening doesn't knock the door off its track.


----------



## queenarona (Dec 11, 2020)

If I could I would love to gain weight and expand as big as possible if I eat a ton of food--and go back down or back up or change my proportions based on however I'm feeling. Basically shape-shifting and rubber powers lol.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 11, 2020)

Barrett said:


> I have that issue now, getting into (and out of) the shower stall in the morning; I have to gently squeeze through so that my body, front and back, scraping both sides of the opening doesn't knock the door off its track.



If the truth be told, that is the sort of size that I would like to be... and then a little bit more... and a little bit more...


----------



## landshark (Dec 13, 2020)

queenarona said:


> If I could I would love to gain weight and expand as big as possible if I eat a ton of food--and go back down or back up or change my proportions based on however I'm feeling. Basically shape-shifting and rubber powers lol.



I love it! It’s sounds like an awesome fantasy to me.


----------



## FAinPA (Dec 13, 2020)

I would like being big enough that a significant other can't connect their hands behind me when hugging or slow dancing, like they can only get a few inches around the back of my hips.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Dec 14, 2020)

I would love to see what about 350 pounds would look like on me, and so would my BHM-lovin' ex. I would love to lie on my back on a bed and just feel how heavy I was. I would also love to walk on a West Palm beach and parade myself, making old ladies gasp and cover their mouths with both hands, my gigantic belly swaying left, right, left, right, big smile on my face and perhaps an ice cream cone in each hand.

My fantasy doesn't even involve food, food is fine but I'm not Mr. "Eat Everything." 

But! I would also like to be the 140 pounds I was when I graduated high school as I remember what fun I had dashing up and down stairs, doing 30 chin ups just like that, and feeling how light I was, everywhere I went, the clothes I wore (and didn't wear) and whatnot and so forth.

Those are just fantasies, though...I am very happy with my weight and appearance in particular at this time, Dec. 2020.


----------



## EmilyEW (Dec 17, 2020)

In utopia I would live on the moon. 1/6th gravity brings some great possibilities. The doors would have to be very big and very round. No corners.


----------



## Tad (Dec 18, 2020)

EmilyEW said:


> In utopia I would live on the moon. 1/6th gravity brings some great possibilities. The doors would have to be very big and very round. No corners.


In a sci-fi Utopia of limitless resources, I'd build a space station, a giant cylinder spinning to simulate gravity -- but how much 'gravity' you'd feel would vary with how far out you were in the cylinder. So you could start in the outer layer at something closer to earth levels, but gradually move inwards as you got bigger and bigger. Perhaps the very largest choosing to float in free-fall in the middle.


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 18, 2020)

Tad said:


> In a sci-fi Utopia of limitless resources, I'd build a space station, a giant cylinder spinning to simulate gravity -- but how much 'gravity' you'd feel would vary with how far out you were in the cylinder. So you could start in the outer layer at something closer to earth levels, but gradually move inwards as you got bigger and bigger. Perhaps the very largest choosing to float in free-fall in the middle.


Sounds fabulous. Also flabulous!


----------



## Shotha (Dec 18, 2020)

Tad said:


> In a sci-fi Utopia of limitless resources, I'd build a space station, a giant cylinder spinning to simulate gravity -- but how much 'gravity' you'd feel would vary with how far out you were in the cylinder. So you could start in the outer layer at something closer to earth levels, but gradually move inwards as you got bigger and bigger. Perhaps the very largest choosing to float in free-fall in the middle.



Sounds like my idea of heaven. Where do I buy a ticket for this?


----------



## EmilyEW (Dec 21, 2020)

Tad said:


> In a sci-fi Utopia of limitless resources, I'd build a space station, a giant cylinder spinning to simulate gravity -- but how much 'gravity' you'd feel would vary with how far out you were in the cylinder. So you could start in the outer layer at something closer to earth levels, but gradually move inwards as you got bigger and bigger. Perhaps the very largest choosing to float in free-fall in the middle.


I recently read Ian McDonald trilogy - Luna and one of the stations was described like that. The guy was training to get back to earth after living his life on the moon so he started in the middle then progressed over many months to the edges. Still, the trip to earth nearly killed him.

I was all the time thinking about how it would feel to be really fat on the moon. You can be 600 pounds and still your body will feel like 100 pounds on earth. Wouldn't gain weight on purpose be actually beneficial on the moon? Wouldn't an Earther body (Johny Moonbeam) benefit from the added mass?
And because of the low gravity, the fat will all grow, I assume, more spherical and be less concerned with meeting the floor. So to have a belly to the knees would be a bit hard to achieve even with 600 pounds and I assume butts will just grow really bubbly and far behind. Also one may have a problem looking around one's gigantic globular boobs floating in one's face. Doors will need to be much wider with the fat spreading to the sides. I wish we live in the future, I would be the first one in line to try the hypothesis.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 21, 2020)

EmilyEW said:


> I recently read Ian McDonald trilogy - Luna and one of the stations was described like that. The guy was training to get back to earth after living his life on the moon so he started in the middle then progressed over many months to the edges. Still, the trip to earth nearly killed him.
> 
> I was all the time thinking about how it would feel to be really fat on the moon. You can be 600 pounds and still your body will feel like 100 pounds on earth. Wouldn't gain weight on purpose be actually beneficial on the moon? Wouldn't an Earther body (Johny Moonbeam) benefit from the added mass?
> And because of the low gravity, the fat will all grow, I assume, more spherical and be less concerned with meeting the floor. So to have a belly to the knees would be a bit hard to achieve even with 600 pounds and I assume butts will just grow really bubbly and far behind. Also one may have a problem looking around one's gigantic globular boobs floating in one's face. Doors will need to be much wider with the fat spreading to the sides. I wish we live in the future, I would be the first one in line to try the hypothesis.



Yes, that sounds very plausible. The low gravity would affect where the fat is deposited but it wouldn't be pulled down so far by gravity. We'd all have less sag and more bulge. It sounds like my idea of heaven.


----------



## Tad (Dec 21, 2020)

Of course, low gravity doesn't change your mass. Meaning it still takes effort to get moving, and to stop moving, or to change direction. Being super fat on the moon would require being careful about giving yourself time and distance to make those adjustments! (but that would also be part of the fun, no doubt).

And yes, I've sometimes wondered if extra mass would help keep up bone density in lower gravity? I'd mentioned this idea on here one time and somebody explained why it probably wouldn't, but that was years ago (don't remember the thread), and I don't know how solid their science was. In other words, I'll still imagine that of course when you move to the moon you are encouraged to put on a lot of weight, for your health


----------



## Shotha (Dec 21, 2020)

Tad said:


> Of course, low gravity doesn't change your mass. Meaning it still takes effort to get moving, and to stop moving, or to change direction. Being super fat on the moon would require being careful about giving yourself time and distance to make those adjustments! (but that would also be part of the fun, no doubt).
> 
> And yes, I've sometimes wondered if extra mass would help keep up bone density in lower gravity? I'd mentioned this idea on here one time and somebody explained why it probably wouldn't, but that was years ago (don't remember the thread), and I don't know how solid their science was. In other words, I'll still imagine that of course when you move to the moon you are encouraged to put on a lot of weight, for your health



Oh, yes that would add to the fun. Another aspect of mobility on the moon is this. The low gravity would not pull fat down so much. So, bellies would tend to bulge more and sag less, as I have already said. This would mean that they would not get in the way of our legs quite so much as the do on Earth. So, it would be easier for very fat people to walk and run on the moon.


----------



## EmilyEW (Dec 21, 2020)

I am definitely for the fat moon. In fact I wanted to write a sci-fi wg story about this very topic and now I have name: Fat Moon.


----------



## Fatty88 (Nov 8, 2021)

I would want to weigh 2000 pounds and have robot slaves


----------



## Shotha (Nov 8, 2021)

I keep coming back to this thread, as I think more and more about the body that I would like to have. I'm more interested in how bodily bulk looks than in what is weighs. Ideally, I would like to have a disproportionately huge belly and to measure 100" or so around the middle, something like this:-


----------



## Carly36 (Nov 9, 2021)

570


----------



## Tha66eus (Nov 16, 2021)

If I had a wife we would be as big as planets floating though the ether of outer space making love.


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (Nov 16, 2021)

I would be about 300 lbs. I’m 5’6”, so that’s pretty fat. would be wearing 46-48 pants that would still be tight, with a blubbery belly hanging over. I would have a 55-56” belly. Occasionally a shirt button at my belly would pop open and be difficult to keep closed, people would look and snicker.


----------



## Shotha (Nov 16, 2021)

I think that this is relevant to this thread. I just received two mail orders of shirts including my first 7XL shirts. I'm on the final approach to Utopia.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 17, 2021)

In a perfect world, I would be back down to 185 pounds of twisted steel and sex appeal!


----------



## Shotha (Nov 17, 2021)

We have a thread called, "In a perfect Utopia how big would you be?" It's just crossed my mind that many people misunderstand "Utopia". It's not a quaint spelling of "Eutopia", which would mean "the good/perfect place". "Utopia" means "no place". It's so perfect that it could not possible exist anywhere. Does that change anyone's ideas of how big they would like to be in Utopia?


----------



## Miriam84 (Nov 30, 2021)

“Realistically” 2,000 pounds. A little more into the fantastical, 15,000 has a certain ring to it. In my wildest weight gain fantasies I have the mass of a super-massive black hole.


----------



## fat hiker (Dec 1, 2021)

Miriam84 said:


> “Realistically” 2,000 pounds. A little more into the fantastical, 15,000 has a certain ring to it. In my wildest weight gain fantasies I have the mass of a super-massive black hole.


And as a super-massive black hole, you'd been consuming anything that came within your gravitational pull..... like Robert the black hole in this video:


----------



## Miriam84 (Dec 1, 2021)

fat hiker said:


> And as a super-massive black hole, you'd been consuming anything that came within your gravitational pull..... like Robert the black hole in this video:




Don’t threaten me with a good time.


----------



## Miriam84 (Dec 1, 2021)

fat hiker said:


> And as a super-massive black hole, you'd been consuming anything that came within your gravitational pull..... like Robert the black hole in this video:




Don’t threaten me with a good time.


----------



## docilej (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm 165lbs. Double my weight...as long as certain body parts also double in size too...if you know what l mean


----------



## 600Bill (Dec 9, 2021)

I was thinking back to the early 2000s when I remember walking into a gym for a workout when I weighed 280. At the time I had started gaining from about 220-230 and thought I should try to get in better shape. It was a gym that seemed to attract those who were fit or mostly so. I remember having many look at my fat size especially in the locker room. That was 100 pounds ago. I have not spent any serious time in a gym since as I decided I preferred being very fat.

Now as I think about how large I would like to be I want to be able to walk on my own. How large could I be? Maybe 509 maybe 600. Definitely larger.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Aug 24, 2022)

Carly36 said:


> 570


You wouldn't want to join the 600lbs club?


----------



## Bigdj1977 (Aug 25, 2022)

In a perfect utopian world I think I would aim for 800 pounds with a lot of the extra weight in my belly. I have always fantasized about having a huge gut hanging over my knees when standing.


----------



## Cochis (Oct 20, 2022)

500+ that’s already ~95 “bmi” for me


----------



## grasso (Oct 25, 2022)

Me l like to be the guy with a huge gut 500 600 pounds


----------



## Flabulous (Dec 28, 2022)

Hmmm, I would think probably around 350-400. I wouldn’t want to be too huge, but I would embrace a much larger, rounder, fatter belly. That’s my favourite part of my weight gain. So in a perfect utopia, I guess I’d like to be slightly bigger everywhere else, but with a massive, bulging belly.


----------



## LJ Rock (Tuesday at 2:26 PM)

I'm not sure about what my utopian weight might be, but I can tell you that I wish that just once in my life I wish I could know what it felt like to cross the three hundred pound mark. I've come close before, but never have I been able to cross that threshold. I suppose if there really were no limits to time and space I'd wish to be just as heavy as one could possibly imagine: five hundred pounds, seven hundred pounds, a half ton maybe? But in reality, I wish I could know just once what it would be like to add an additional fifty to sixty pounds and get to that three hundred-plus range.


----------

